# USOS PRINCIPALES DEL AGUA > Industria >  Extremadura jugará un papel clave en el denominado "autoconsumo energético"

## Jonasino

> La Unión Española Fotovoltaica (Unef) ha destacado el importante "papel" que en un futuro jugará Extremadura en el denominado "autoconsumo energético", pues le reportará empleo e ingresos a través del sol, que será "su particular petróleo".
> 
> "El autoconsumo puede generar un desarrollo económico muy importante" para la comunidad, ha afirmado el director general de Unef, José Donoso, que hoy ha participado en Badajoz en el marco de la jornada "Los retos de la fotovoltaica en Extremadura".
> 
> El "autoconsumo energético", el balance neto, la generación distribuida o las ciudades "inteligentes" -donde ya hay experiencias significativas, como la de Badajoz- son el "nuevo futuro", según ha subrayado Donoso.
> 
> Sin embargo, las decisiones estatales sobre el sector han frenado el crecimiento de la comunidad en sectores como el "autoconsumo" o las grandes plantas fotovoltaicas, proyectos paralizados que han supuesto una merma de actividad e ingresos.
> 
> Ha recordado que se ha producido la ruptura de la seguridad jurídica por la "contrarreforma eléctrica", la cual ha generado una situación de "incertidumbre" en torno a la llegada de nuevos proyectos.
> ...


Fuente: http://www.finanzas.com/noticias/eco...e-2916802.html

----------


## NoRegistrado

Ahora mismo hay mucha confusión. El gobierno quiere fusilar las renovables y las autonomías potenciarlas.

 De momento, y ante una inminente catástrofe electoral, el Gobierno aparca el decreto que incluye el "impuesto al sol".
Tan malo es que si lo sacan temen perder aún más votos? Yo creo que peor.




> Hasta ahora, la fecha orientativa fijada por el Ministerio de Industria y Energía para aprobar el Real Decreto que regulará el autoconsumo eléctrico apuntaba al primer trimestre del año. Pero finalmente, el Gobierno ha decidido posponer para después de las elecciones autonómicas la aprobación de esta polémica norma que, en los términos que se defienden desde Industria, podría suponer la puntilla definitiva al atribulado sector fotovoltaico español.
> 
> El autoconsumo (producir energía solar desde las propias casas o empresas) se había convertido en una leve esperanza, en una tabla de salvación para el sector fotovoltaico tras los fuertes recortes a su retribución aplicados por el Ejecutivo en julio pasado.
> 
> Pero el lobby eléctrico ha conseguido convencer al Gobierno de que establezca una fuerte barrera de entrada (un costoso peaje de respaldo, que los hogares paguen también por usar la red si vierten energía a ella) y desorbitadas multas para las instalaciones que no estén en regla, medidas que de llevarse al texto de la norma desincentivará la puesta en marcha de los proyectos, la mayoría de ellos de pequeña o mediana envergadura.
> Moncloa ha considerado que sacar ahora adelante el Real Decreto del autoconsumo acarreará más polémica, especialmente en feudos controlados por el propio PP. Los gobiernos 'populares' de comunidades como Extremadura, Murcia, Baleares, Castilla-La Mancha y Castilla y León, entre otros, se han mostrado contrarios a los recortes aplicados desde Madrid al sector fotovoltaico.
> 
> Son comunidades gobernadas por barones del PP, y algunas de ellas, Extremadura y Murcia, han dado un paso al frente y se han opuesto a la normativa antirrenovable del Gobierno con sendos recursos de inconstitucionalidad.
> 
> ...


http://vozpopuli.com/economia-y-fina...las-elecciones

Saludos. Miguel.

----------

Varanya (21-abr-2015)

----------


## Jonasino

Me parece que conviene aclarar algún concepto sobre el denominado "autoconsumo".
Una cosa es producir tu propia electricidad, consumirla o autoalmacenarla y otra querer que si estás produciendo y no consumes lo producido, puedas verterlo a la red general y conseguir unos beneficios en tu recibo de la luz.
En el primer caso, un extremo sería un edificio aislado de la red, con placas solares o minimolinos que consume lo que produce o incluso llega a almacenar mediante baterias u otros medios sus excedentes de producción. Este caso creo que no sólo debe fomentarse sino incluso primarse mediante ayudas etc.
El problema es que ese primer caso es muy raro o casi idilico, porque si no hay sol o viento y no ha almacenado, podría quedarse sin suministro eléctrico.
Entonces entramos en el segundo caso, autoconsumo pero con respaldo de red. La red suministra si el autoconsumo no da abasto. Es el denominado "balance cero" , tu produces, consumes y si te quedas corto acudes a suministrarte de la red. Esto puede ser un caso ideal, creo que merecería también apoyo y cuando consumes de la red porque no tienes mas remedio, te lo cobran con las tarifas en vigor.
El problema viene en el tercer caso, que es como el anterior pero que cuando te sobra producción propia quieres inyectarla en la red y cobrar por ello.
Aquí está el problema porque ya existe un lucro y unos requisitos técnicos especiales para inyectar en la red.
En este caso el que considero que faculta a las empresas distribuidoras para cobrar un peaje o disponibilidad de red.
Para el segundo caso o ideal ya existen en el mercado español equipos de control baratos que permiten la autogestión e importación de energía e impiden la exportación.
Al parecer el posible peaje del futuro decreto se refiere exclusivamente al tercer caso, no al primero ni al segundo.

----------

Los terrines (18-abr-2015)

----------

